# How witches fly.



## anotherlife

Witches flew using brooms for 100's of years.  But how real is this technology?  Is it really possible? When they fly, they take the broom tightly between their legs, and they squeeze it deep across their funnies.  It looks like a transportation technique that provides you high mobility by insertion into the body as opposed to some cabin enclosure.  Is it revolutionary?  And what may be the reason that it was developed such that only girls can use it, guys can't?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno...................putting something between your legs and straddling it for transportation has been used for centuries...................

Horses, bicycles, motorcycles.........................


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...................putting something between your legs and straddling it for transportation has been used for centuries...................
> 
> Horses, bicycles, motorcycles.........................



Yabut, ya don't gotta feed or gas up or pedal a broom. 

I gotta git me one-a them.


----------



## ABikerSailor

No, you don't have to pedal, gas or feed a broom.

However..................the broom DOES require magic and spells, which could be considered a form of effort (like pedaling), fuel (like gas), or feed.


----------



## mudwhistle

anotherlife said:


> Witches flew using brooms for 100's of years.  But how real is this technology?  Is it really possible? When they fly, they take the broom tightly between their legs, and they squeeze it deep across their funnies.  It looks like a transportation technique that provides you high mobility by insertion into the body as opposed to some cabin enclosure.  Is it revolutionary?  And what may be the reason that it was developed such that only girls can use it, guys can't?


Guys can. This is Harry Potter's Firebolt broom. Notice the footstands to maintain balance at high speeds?


----------



## norwegen

I saw one on a Lufthansa flight once.  But I think they prefer Spirit.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Then there is Granny Weatherwax's broom.

Granny Weatherwax - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Granny's broom is famous for being old and temperamental. It's a hand-me-down "borrowed" from her colleague Hilta (_Equal Rites_). It has been repaired so often that none of the original broom remains, having had both the shaft and bristles repeatedly replaced and it often requires the user to pick up speed by running along the ground, making it the only broom on the Disc that requires bump starting. It is, however, considerably faster than most brooms once it gets going.​


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Anything imaginary can fly if it wants to.  Witches, angels, what have you.


----------



## ChrisL

Female witches can grip the broom better!


----------



## ABikerSailor

What if the witch wearing no panties becomes aroused while she's flying?

Seems that the grip factor would go way down when that happens.

Unless............Polygrip maybe?


----------



## ChrisL

ABikerSailor said:


> What if the witch wearing no panties becomes aroused while she's flying?
> 
> Seems that the grip factor would go way down when that happens.
> 
> Unless............Polygrip maybe?



  That little complication didn't occur to me.


----------



## mamooth

According to the Harry Potter world, broomsticks are always manufactured with a Cushioning Charm.

And before riding, the Disillusionment Charm is always used to prevent muggles from noticing.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the witch wearing no panties becomes aroused while she's flying?
> 
> Seems that the grip factor would go way down when that happens.
> 
> Unless............Polygrip maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little complication didn't occur to me.
Click to expand...

Another significant fact is that broom is actually a plant which contains a psychoactive substance. Kinda like LSD. And yes it can be absorbed into the bloodstream via the mucus membranes, including those in the vagina. Especially an aroused and stimulated wet vagina.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Female witches can grip the broom better!


Why has that witch such gigantic thighs? Each can contain her waist twice. Is that some kind of cuss? And won´t the broom break into two parts when she wants to change the direction?


----------



## Moonglow

I got a lemon broom, only things my broom will do is sweep the floor...


----------

